# Au secours mot de passe perdu !



## lepapy (7 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Je suis en train de passer à OpenOffice pour Macintosh. Pour cela, il y a quelques semaines, j'ai créé un tableau pour ma gestion personnelle pour l'année 2006.

Impeccable, tout semblait bien se passer. Malheureusement ce matin lorsque j'ai décidé de l'utiliser et de modifier certaines données je m'aperçois que certaines cellules sont protégées, et que je ne peut pas en modifier le contenu.

Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir mis un mot de passe au moment de la conception, mais j'en utilise parfois un que j'utilise souvent.

RIen à faire il est toujours refusé, donc impossible de modifier les cellules protégées.

Qui sait comment faire pour virer cette protection ?

Y a-t-il un fichier de préférences à jeter ?

Merci à vous tous.


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Janvier 2006)

lepapy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous.
> 
> Je suis en train de passer à OpenOffice pour Macintosh. Pour cela, il y a quelques semaines, j'ai créé un tableau pour ma gestion personnelle pour l'année 2006.
> 
> ...



Sur Finder ....aide mac....mot de passe, Ensuite c'est à toi de voir si il y a DES mots de passe ou pas.
Rem: L'absence de mot de passe est un mot de passe.


----------



## lepapy (7 Janvier 2006)

Merci José Culot

Finalement j'ai trouvé la solution.

J'ai copié puis collé la feuille protégée dans un autre document calc, et j'ai retrouvé mon tableau de calcul, sans la protection.

N'as-tu pas confondu (ou me suis-je mal exprimé) mot de passe administrateur et mot de passe de protection d'un document OpenOffice ?

A plus


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Janvier 2006)

lepapy a dit:
			
		

> Merci José Culot
> 
> Finalement j'ai trouvé la solution.
> 
> ...



Non, quand j'ai acheté mon book j'ai opté pour un qui était en démo dans le magasin. On me l'a nettoyé(retirer les applis qui n'étaient pas vendues avec) et on a oublié de retirer les pass.
Nous avons eu du plaisir.


----------

